# My Nexus 10 is pretty much a lemon...



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

Random reboots, freeze, etc... Just an unpleasant experience all around. I want to love it but just not this one. Its been this way for 6-7 months and I can't take it anymore.

What should I do? Wife got it for me as Christmas gift from play store. Can I send it back you think for a replacement? TIA

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zharptitza (Dec 24, 2011)

Call google support and they will RMA a new one. you even get the new one before you ship back the old. Do it before the 1 year is up. Just had to do this for mine.



btucker2003 said:


> Random reboots, freeze, etc... Just an unpleasant experience all around. I want to love it but just not this one. Its been this way for 6-7 months and I can't take it anymore.
> 
> What should I do? Wife got it for me as Christmas gift from play store. Can I send it back you think for a replacement? TIA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

zharptitza said:


> Call google support and they will RMA a new one. you even get the new one before you ship back the old. Do it before the 1 year is up. Just had to do this for mine.


What number did you call?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zharptitza (Dec 24, 2011)

(855) 836-3987 for Play Store support


----------

